# Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !



## Eol_Ruin (1. April 2011)

*Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Ich suche ein neues (halbwegs aktuelles) Smartphone um *max 250€ - wenns geht 200€*.

Hab versucht mich selbst schlau zu machen - bei geizhals nach Eigenschaften gefiltert, Tests gelesen etc..
Aber bei der unglaublichen Masse an Smartphones - neuen und älteren - blick ich einfach nicht durch.

*folgende Eigenschaften sind mir wichtig*:
- Touchscreen mit mind. 640x360 Pixel / 3,2"
- kapazitiver Touchscreen
- UMTS (klar!)
- relativ gute Kamera mit Licht (LED Lampe - denn Blitz wirds ja um den Preis nicht geben schätze ich)
- Micro-SD Slot
- MP3 Player mit Klangregelung (*WICHTIG*!!! - täglich mindestens 3-4 Stunden MP3-Betrieb des Handys)
- 3,5mm Klinke für Kopfhörer
- Schwarz - oder wenigstens dunkelgrau.

*folgendes wäre schön zu haben* - ist aber kein Muss:
- dünn
- wertiges Gehäuse - mein aktuelles LG Cookie (KP500) ist zwar ein Billigteil - aber das Gehäuse (nur des schwarzen Cookies!!)
  fühlt sich sehr gut an - irgendwie "gummiert"
- wenn möglich kein "hochglanz" Gehäuse - wegen der Fingerabdrücke.
- XVID / DIVX abspielbar (flüssig mit 25fps)
- nicht zu kurze Laufzeit beim MP3 hören
- Navi ohne Internet - wie bei Nokia - allerdings sind die billigen Nokia Phones irgendwie 

PS:
Wegen dem neuen Schlagwort *APPS* - Wenns ein breites Angebot an diversen Apps für das jeweilige Telefon gibt - OK - ist aber nicht entscheidend

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Hagrid (2. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Ich fürchte, dass du 640x320 bei 250 Kröten knicken kannst. Leg 30 drauf und hol dir das Defy. 

~480x854 Pixel, kapazitiv
~dank Android eine Menge an Musik-Playern
~in schwarz oder weiß erhältlich
~fühlt sich "wertig" an
~Motoblur ist eine super Oberfläche
~Video-Wiedergabe mit 26-30 fps
~...

Schau selbst: KlIcK!


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Oder wenn du mit Vertrag willst, dann evtl. die Flat 4 You von debitel, zusammengerechnet bekommst ein aktuelles Smartphone (z.B. das Optimus Speed) für 10€/Monat*24, also ~240€. Der Vertrag selbst kostet allerdings 25€/Monat für Internetflat, SMS-flat, Vodafoneflat und eine Fremdnetzflat deiner Wahl, insgesamt also 35€/Monat. Natürlich nur, wenn du wirklich nen Vertrag dazu nehmen kannst, ansonsten findest sehr gute Smartphones leider nur für 400€+


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Nein - nie wieder in Vertragshändy 

Ich werd mir das Defy mal anschauen - auf den ersten Blick siehts sehr gut aus - vielleicht wirds ja in 1-2 Monaten etwas billiger.


----------



## Hideout (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Eigenschaften von Samsung Wave S8500 | Mobiltelefone (Style) von Samsung

_8,4 cm (3,3“) Touchscreen mit Super-AMOLED-Technologie_ (kapazitiv, 800x400 Pixel)
_Schnelles Internet dank WLAN und HSDPA_ (UMTS)
Kamera ist ganz OK, für ne Handycam nicht schlecht aber halt nur ne Handycam, darf man also keine Wunder erwarten. Die LED ist auch recht hell.
Micro-SD kein Problem und der MP3 Player gehört zu besten die ich je gesehen habe. Der Akku hält allgemein sehr lange (für ein Smartphone).
3,5 Klinke vorhanden, gibts in schwarz und grau (sehr hochwertiges Alu Gehäuse und gehärtetes Glas), sehr dünn, DIVX abspielbar (muss jedoch dafür eine bestimmt divx Datei auf das Handy kopieren, dann gehts) und ruckelfrei 
und Navis gibt es dafür auch z.B. Route 66, ca. 30€ für Westeuropa mit lebenslanger Lizenz (funktioniert auch gut, schon getestet)
APPS gibt es inzwischen schon recht viele, auch sehr nützliche wie ich finde.
dazu finde ich es durch das Betriebssystem bada wesentlich einfacher und komfortabler als Android (Freundin hat das Galaxy I9000, wenn ich die beiden vergleiche würde ich immer wieder zum Wave greifen, vorallem zu dem Preis 150-200€)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*



Hideout schrieb:


> würde ich immer wieder zum Wave greifen, vorallem zu dem Preis *150-200*€


 
Wo gibts das Wave um 150-200€ neu?


----------



## Hideout (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Ok habe nochmal geschaut, für 150€-200€ bekommst das Handy nur in mit einem Vertrag zusammen (bei mir z.B. zahle 24x5€ fürs Handy und habe 30€ angezahlt) aber hier Samsung Wave Preisvergleich findest du es für unter 250€, auch hatten (vielleicht haben noch) Media Markt/Saturn das Handy im Angebot für 260€.


----------



## Hagrid (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Ich würd lieber das Defy anstatt das Wave nehmen... Android gegen Bada: du hast die Wahl.


----------



## Heli-Homer (5. April 2011)

Jo nimms defy auf jeden fall.
Kannste nichts mit falsch machen und es entspricht im groben deinen anforderungen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Was ist denn mit dem *Samsung Galaxy ACE*?
Gutes Mittelklassen-Smartphone: Samsung Galaxy Ace im Test - NETZWELT

Hat zwar eine geringere Auflösung - aber Android 2.2 schon drauf.
Leider nur einen 800MHz Prozessor.

Ist es eigentlich schon GANZ fix das Android 2.2 fürs Defy kommt - sollte ja im 2.Quartal 2011 - also bald - soweit sein?
Und wie ist der Unterschied in der Bedienung zwischen Bada (S8500 / S8530) und Android?


Es wird jetzt eines dieser 3 werden glaub ich:

*Samsung S8500 Wave / S8530 Wave II*
Samsung S8500 Wave ebony gray | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung S8530 Wave II ebony grey | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Eher das Wave II - wegen dem größeren Display.

*Samsung S5830 Galaxxy Ace*
Samsung S5830 Galaxy Ace schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Leider ohne Flash.

*Motorola Defy*
Motorola Defy schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
wobei mich beim Defy die Gummi-Nippel über den Buchsen schon stören.
Allerdings ist das kratzfeste Display schon ein echtes Highlight

Würde mich noch über Erfahrungsberichte zu diesen Smartphones freuen


----------



## derseppl (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Zum Thema Defy:
Prochaines mises à jour pour mobiles Android-SFR
Kurze Übersetzung: Froyo wird in der zweiten Aprilhälfte in Frankreich erscheinen. 
Also dürfte es in Deutschland auch nicht mehr lange dauern 

Das Wave und Wave II hat nur Bada. Meiner Meinung nach ist Android besser, bietet mehr und man kann mehr damit anstellen, ist also klar vorzuziehen.

Bei dem Galaxy Ace stört mich die geringe Auflösung und die geringe Leistung. Das Defy hat afaik eine stärkere GPU verbaut, weshalb auch Flash geht sobald 2.2 offiziell rauskommt. Ansonsten ist das Ace sicher auch eine gute Wahl. Ich hab mir das Defy gekauft. Wirklich kratzfestes Glas gibt es übrigens nicht. Wenn man will schafft man es das Display zu verkratzen, aber in der Hosentasche mit Schlüssel o.ä. hält das ohne Probleme stand. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für das Defy ist eben die Wasser- und Staubdichtigkeit. Hatte es am Strand dabei und musste nicht großartig aufpassen. Einfach schnell unter Wasser abwaschen und es sieht aus wie neu. Wenn du das alles und Flash allerdings nicht brauchst und dir die Optik ein bisschen mehr Wert ist nimm das Ace.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Hab mir jetzt mal hier etwas schlau gemacht über das Defy:
Motorola Defy Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de

Sieht recht gut aus. 
Allerdings würde ich sofort ein "Non-Motoblur" Custom ROM raufspielen müssen.
Denn diese ganze "Social-Network"-Gedöns kann ich nicht brauchen.
ABER:
Wirds dann möglicherweise Probleme geben auf Android 2.2 upzudaten wenn ich ein Non-Blur-ROM installiere.
Oder reicht es einfach ein Backup zurückzuspielen.

PS:
Gilt diese Anleitung noch oder gibts bessere:
YouTube - [HOW TO] Motorola Defy Custom ROMs

Ich hab noch nie was mit Android gemacht - hoffe mal ich komm damit zurecht.


----------



## derseppl (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Also ich habe auch gerade ein non-blur 2.1 Rom auf meinem Defy. Ob man automatisch updaten kann und wann eine non-blur rauskommt, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings kannst du immer manuell Roms mit RSD-Lite flashen sobald es die zum Download gibt. Die Hauptsache ist, dass du eine offizielle Version (die CEE non-blur ist offiziell, nur nicht für Deutschland gedacht  ) hast. Also das sollte kein Problem sein. Nur von den inoffiziellen Froyo-Roms würde ich so knapp vor dem offiziellem Release abraten, da es da zu Problemen kommen könnte.

Mit dem Clockword Mod geht das aufspielen von Custom Roms ganz einfach, also du kannst das Video als Anleitung nehmen oder eine von den Beschreibungen von Android-Hilfe.de. Die Custom Roms basieren allerdings fast ausschließlich auf inoffiziellen Froyos, weshalb ich noch warten würde bis Froyo offiziell ist.

Das Defy war auch mein erstes Android-Handy und der Einstieg ging recht flott, also keine Sorge  Das Android-Hilfe Forum ist dafür übrigens ein guter Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Hab mir jetzt das Defy bestellt.
Den Ausschlag gegenüber dem Wave 2 hat die bei diesem fehlende gute Gratis-Navigation (hab im Bada-App-Shop nicht wirklich was gutes gefunden) und das kratzfestere Display gegeben.
Man kann beim Wave ja um 30€ das eingebaute Navi nach 30 Tagen weiter frei schalten. Aber dann bin ich auch beim Preis des


----------



## fuddles (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Ich hab mir das Defy als zweit Android geholt, da ich und Freundin immer ums i9000 gezankt haben. Hab dafür mein Wave 1 verkauft und es keinesfalls bereut. Ist weder langsamer noch wirklich schlechter im Display ( ok SuperAmoled ist das non plus ultra )
Das Blur mag ich persönlich, kann man aber auch mit dem App Launcher Pro umgehen. Das muss man nicht immer gleich krass in die Firmeware eingreifen mit custom Rom.
Einziges Problem ist das Wlan, welches nicht stabil läuft ( nutze es derzeit an 4 verschiedenen WLANs ). Mal wird trotz "verbunden!" Status keine Verbindung aufgebaut, mal schaltet es sich ab trotz angezeigtem WLAN Symbol ab.


----------



## derseppl (7. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Hast du mal einen Full-Wipe gemacht und ist die Build 2.51.1 aufgespielt? Das WLAN-Problem besteht anscheinend auch nicht bei allen Geräten. Ich hab mein Defy schon bei 4 WLANs einloggen lassen und keine Probleme gehabt. Mit den inoffiziellen Froyos ist das aber wohl behoben, also wird es mit der offiziellen dann auch funktionieren 
Blur besteht allerdings nicht nur aus dem Launcher, soll aber besser in Froyo integriert sein und dadurch weniger ausbremsen. Also ob man unbedingt eine Blurfreie Rom bei Froyo braucht muss sich erst zeigen. Einen anderen Launcher würde ich aber auch empfehlen, schon allein wegen den vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich nutze den GOLauncher und der ist auch extrem smooth und flott. Je nachdem welche Vorlieben man halt hat es gibt immer etwas bei Android


----------



## fuddles (7. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Ne nen Fullwipe wird da nixbringen. Build ist 2.51.1. Mit Custom Rom fang ich jetzt aber nicht mehr an, ich nehme das hoffentlich baldig erscheinende Original.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Hab seit heute Nachmittag das Defy und muß sagen - Extrem geiles Teil das.
Hab mir auch schon diverse Apps besorgt.
u.a.
- Lauchner Pro
- Advanced Task Killer
- Songbird
- Angry Birds (natürlich )
- Moboplayer
etc..

Alles vom Android Markt. Alle Freeware.

Nun folgendes:
Ist es normal das bei diversen Apps eine Werbung eingeblendet wird (Google-Anzeigen)?
Welche App (oder machen das alle Gratis-Apps) ist/sind dafür verantworklich.
z.B wird beim "Advanced Task Killer"  Werbung eingeblendet - in der Beschreibung steht aber nix davon.

Auch hab ich mir die App "Android System Info" geladen  -  da hab ich z.B. jetzt gerade Werbung von Vögele (Schuhe)
Sind alle gratis-Apps mit Werbung verseucht 

PS:
Falls ich hier doofe Fragen stelle - bitte darüber hinweg sehen - ist mein erster Tag mit Android


----------



## derseppl (9. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Nicht alle Apps haben Werbung. Von vielen gibt es jedoch eine kostenlose Version und ein Kaufversion. Manchmal steht das dabei manchmal kommen kleine Popus "Get rid of Ads, Upgrade to ...". In dem Fall hat die kostenlose Version entweder Werbung oder weniger Umfang. Abhilfe schafft ein Adblocker. Dafür brauchst du allerdings Root-Rechte (siehe Android-Hilfe Forum, geht mit SuperOneKlick ganz einfach) und man verliert dadurch die Garantie (nicht die Gewährleistung bei Hardwaredefekten die nicht darauf zurückzuführen sind!) wenn die es rausfinden bei einer evtl. Reparatur. Also ich hab es wegen der Werbung gerootet. Unrooten ist auch kein Problem. Normalerweise sollten die es nicht merken, außer man übertaktet den Prozessor.

Zum Taskkiller. Zur Info: Linux-basierte Systeme arbeiten anders als Windows. Hier gilt: freier Speicher ist überflüssiger Speicher. Braucht eine App mehr Speicher als verfügbar ist, werden nicht benötigte Apps automatisch beenden. Ist Arbeitsspeicher frei, so lädt Android Apps die man evtl in nächster Zeit benötigt automatisch in den Arbeitsspeicher um die Startzeit zu verkürzen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Task Killer deshalb nur verwenden um den automatischen Start beim Systemstart zu unterbinden.

Edit: Die Adblocker-App heißt "Adfree"


----------



## localhost (9. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*

Smartphones mit Windows Phone 7 kosten auch nicht mehr soo viel. Solche gibts schon ab 200€ zu haben. Meine Empfehlung wäre das Samsung Omnia 7, welches gerade bei eBay im Angebot für 239,90 ist. Link SAMSUNG OMNIA 7 GT-I8700 WINDOWS 7 HANDY HD-KAMERA NEU! | eBay

Ansonsten gibts für besseren Klang gute Geräte von HTC dank dem Klangverbesserungsapp (leider HTC exclusiv) mit SRS.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. April 2011)

*AW: Neues Smartphone für max 250€ gesucht !*



localhost schrieb:


> Smartphones mit Windows Phone 7 kosten auch nicht mehr soo viel. Solche gibts schon ab 200€ zu haben. Meine Empfehlung wäre das Samsung Omnia 7, welches gerade bei eBay im Angebot für 239,90 ist. Link SAMSUNG OMNIA 7 GT-I8700 WINDOWS 7 HANDY HD-KAMERA NEU! | eBay
> 
> Ansonsten gibts für besseren Klang gute Geräte von HTC dank dem Klangverbesserungsapp (leider HTC exclusiv) mit SRS.



Äh - ich hab schon das Defy - wie in den letzten EInträgen zu lesen war


----------

